# Climbing Sticks - Gorilla Silverback Predator vs Lone Wolf



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks DV,

Just what I was wondering about.


----------



## crazy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats what I've been lookin for 
Thanks DV


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Good review. Thanks. BTW, Dick's has LW stick 3 pack for $99 now.


----------



## B-REICH (Dec 4, 2009)

*Lone wolf*

I wouldn't trade anything for my Lone Wolf Sticks


----------



## Dinks05 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great information ! I was looking to upgrade my ancient climbing sticks and this will be a great help !


----------



## UP Reflex (Jun 8, 2009)

Love my Lone Wolf sticks so much I bought another set. They have great products, but man are they proud of them when it comes to the pricing. But I buy what you really want and don't worry that much about the price.

Tim


----------

